# Respuestas de Hacienda sobre el oro.



## cnk57 (22 May 2012)

Acabo de venir de preguntar unas cosillas en
mi delegación de hacienda (en persona):

1. ¿Hay que declarar el oro que se vende en la renta?
El primer "ejperto" de hacienda me ha dicho que no.
Me quedado a cuadros. Pero un compañero de este
que lo ha oído, ha reaccionado y ha dicho que por su 
puesto que sí, que es una ganancia patrimonial.

(Me quedo ya hablando con el segundo que
controla más).

Sigo: ¿y si no tengo factura de cuando lo compré
porque es de hace años? Ahí ya jaque mate: "pues no
sé" Le planteo: ¿y si lo regularizo como dinero negro
y pago el 10% en vez del 20ypico% en la renta.
El hombre duda. "Creo que no" porque tendrías que
regularizar la posesión del oro como dinero negro (paga 10%)
y luego la venta del oro en la renta (paga el 20%).

Le vuelvo a plantear ¿y si digo que lo compramos en tal año (sin
ninguna documentación porque no tenemos) y valoro la compra
al precio de mercado de ese año y la venta al de la factura que
sí tengo? Vuelve a dudar y dice: "me parece mucho más correcto esto".

En fin, que cada cuál extraiga sus conclusiones.
Aunque no estaría mal que alguien se pase a preguntar
a ver qué le dicen y lo exponga aquí.

Tranquis, no te preguntan quién eres.
Además yo he dicho que el oro era de mis papis.


----------



## Ulisses (22 May 2012)

No soy un experto fiscal, pero creo que lo que le han dicho en Hacienda es correcto.

La ganancia patrimonial que se debería declarar en el IRPF es la diferencia entre el precio de compra y el de venta, deduciendo del resultado los gastos de la operación.

Decir que el oro es de "los papis" no creo que sea una buena idea. Porque, de ese modo, el precio de adquisición sería el de la cotización del oro en el momento en que sus padres se lo hubiesen transmitido a usted. (Por donación, herencia, etc.)

Además, si hubiesen pasado menos de cuatro años desde ese momento, Hacienda le podría reclamar, además de la ganancia patrimonial en el IRPF, el impuesto de sucesiones y donaciones, más el correspondiente recargo.


----------



## cnk57 (22 May 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> La ganancia patrimonial que se debería declarar en el IRPF es la diferencia entre el precio de compra y el de venta, deduciendo del resultado los gastos de la operación.



Eso es seguro. Ya lo sabía antes de ir.

La cuestión es saber qué esperan que hagas cuando no tienes la factura de compra. (O la tienes pero dices que no).


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (22 May 2012)

Suena interesante, o sea, que podemos inventarnos la fecha de compra eligiendo una en que "casualmente" la cotización fuera lo mas cercana, o superior, a la de venta, no? 

Encima podremos declarar perdidas patrimoniales en todas las ventas de oro...

Lo que me cuesta creer es que puedas declarar X sin tener un papel que lo confirme, sospecho que el principio que aplica hacienda es que no tienes un documento que demuestre X, se considera falso y podrian elegir el peor caso.


----------



## Vidar (22 May 2012)

Habría que ver como declaran a hacienda la gente que vende sus joyas al comprooro.

Pues esto igual.

Y si se pregunta a hacienda con hablar de unas joyas de la abuela (sin factura por supuesto) que has vendido a un comprooro les levantará menos las orejas.

En cualquier caso si las ventas son menores de 3000 € al año no la declara ni quien te las compra (en caso de tienda).


----------



## Ulisses (22 May 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Suena interesante, o sea, que podemos inventarnos la fecha de compra eligiendo una en que "casualmente" la cotización fuera lo mas cercana, o superior, a la de venta, no?
> 
> Encima podremos declarar perdidas patrimoniales en todas las ventas de oro...
> 
> Lo que me cuesta creer es que puedas declarar X sin tener un papel que lo confirme, sospecho que el principio que aplica hacienda es que no tienes un documento que demuestre X, se considera falso y podrian elegir el peor caso.



Usted, como comprador o vendedor de oro, si no es empresario, es un consumidor final. Parece improbable que pudiese declarar una pérdida patrimonial por ese motivo.

Para acreditar el momento de la compra o de la venta, es válido cualquier instrumento probatorio: factura, albarán, contrato, testamento, etc....

Parece poco probable que alguien vaya a declarar la ganancia patrimonial derivada de la venta del collar de la abuela (QEPD) a un compro-oro. Sin embargo, si el volumen de joyas es importante y las mismas figuraban en el testamento, la ganancia patrimonial recibiría un tratamiento distinto por el periodo comprendido desde el fallecimiento hasta el 20 de enero de 2006 y otro por el restante, desde esa fecha hasta que se vendieron.

Lo anterior es aplicable a la adquisición por compra si, como se ha dicho, se dispone de cualquier medio de prueba válido en derecho.


P.D. tengo la sensación de que todo esto es una discusión estéril. Pero bueno, lo importante es que si preocupa la ganancia patrimonial a efectos fiscales es porque los foreros de burbuja disponen de un peso considerable en joyas de oro...además de los 60 K de sueldo y los consabidos 30 cm de rabo.


----------



## gusta (22 May 2012)

pues no lo declareis y punto


----------



## cnk57 (22 May 2012)

gusta dijo:


> pues no lo declareis y punto




Es que nosotros no somos Botín, y si nos pillan
no nos archivan el caso o nos indultan.


----------



## plastic_age (25 May 2012)

_


Vidar dijo:



Habría que ver como declaran a hacienda la gente que vende sus joyas al comprooro.

Pues esto igual.

Y si se pregunta a hacienda con hablar de unas joyas de la abuela (sin factura por supuesto) que has vendido a un comprooro les levantará menos las orejas.

En cualquier caso si las ventas son menores de 3000 € al año no la declara ni quien te las compra (en caso de tienda).

Hacer clic para expandir...


_

Exactamente, es lo que iba a decir, no pasando de 3000 €, no declaras, si tienes más oro, pues hazlo fraccionado.
Ya sé que lo dicho no es legal, pero es que no creí nunca que hacienda somos todos, no sólo después de lo del rey con los elefantes.
Además, qué ganancia patrimonial, lo que pasa es que el dinero fiat se deprecia respecto al oro, estás cambiando dinero por dinero.
Y si compras dólares y al cabo de años los cambias a €, y ganas dinero, ¿también lo declaras?, no lo creo.
Pero claro, has ido a la guarida de ladrones, siempre a mí me han estrujado como a un limón, la nacional y la municipal..


----------



## arckan69 (12 Sep 2012)

Voy a reflotar este hilo, y de paso preguntaré por la plata también, aunque para el caso es lo mismo. 

Al parecer todo aquello que no pase de 3000 euros no tributaría. En caso de hacerlo habría q declararlo. 

Interesante, reabro el "debate"


----------



## Tonakka (12 Sep 2012)

Añado un caso retorcido como poco.

Y si el oro lo compraste en el extranjero? Ejemplo, unas Maple Leafs compradas en Canada en un momento determinado usando CAD, y ahora las vendes en EUR en España.

Esto como cojones lo declaras?

Se quedan la factura o puedes reutilizar una que te convenga cada vez?


----------



## ivanbg (12 Sep 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> Voy a reflotar este hilo, y de paso preguntaré por la plata también, aunque para el caso es lo mismo.
> 
> Al parecer todo aquello que no pase de 3000 euros no tributaría. En caso de hacerlo habría q declararlo.
> 
> Interesante, reabro el "debate"



Esto si que es interesante saberlo... Si alguien se entera d algo más en Hacienda se agradeceria que lo comentara por aqui


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Sep 2012)

Tonakka dijo:


> Añado un caso retorcido como poco.
> 
> Y si el oro lo compraste en el extranjero? Ejemplo, unas Maple Leafs compradas en Canada en un momento determinado usando CAD, y ahora las vendes en EUR en España.
> 
> ...



En Canada le habrán emitido una invoice con un invoice number, de esta forma usted tiene manera de justificar la procedencia del patrimonio, que es lo que a hacienda le interesa.


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Esto si que es interesante saberlo... Si alguien se entera d algo más en Hacienda se agradeceria que lo comentara por aqui



No es que no tribute, si tributa, lo que ocurre es que todo aquello que no pase de 3000 euros, el que vende no está obligado a presentar un Modelo de Declaración de Operaciones con terceros, Modelo 347; con lo cual si la operación es de menos de 3000 hacienda no tiene los datos personales del cliente y puede desconocer la operación si no hay una inspección, pero ello no exime de pagar los tributos correspondientes.


----------



## fff (12 Sep 2012)

Que pasa con las monedas compradas en un mercadillo? No tienen factura... Me gustaria ver que solucion da Hacienda. Se fiaria de lo que yo dijera que me ha costado?

Por que se fia de los que tienen dinero negro y no de mi?

Hace unos años un compañero mio se pillo en ebay un mp3. Lo detuvieron en aduanas. Como el trasto no aparecia en sus hojas, ale, el máximo de aranceles! ... and justice for all


----------



## ivanbg (12 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> No es que no tribute, si tributa, lo que ocurre es que todo aquello que no pase de 3000 euros, el que vende no está obligado a presentar un Modelo de Declaración de Operaciones con terceros, Modelo 347; con lo cual si la operación es de menos de 3000 hacienda no tiene los datos personales del cliente y puede desconocer la operación si no hay una inspección, pero ello no exime de pagar los tributos correspondientes.



Gracias por la aclaración! :Aplauso:


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Que pasa con las monedas compradas en un mercadillo? No tienen factura... Me gustaria ver que solucion da Hacienda. Se fiaria de lo que yo dijera que me ha costado?
> 
> Por que se fia de los que tienen dinero negro y no de mi?
> 
> Hace unos años un compañero mio se pillo en ebay un mp3. Lo detuvieron en aduanas. Como el trasto no aparecia en sus hojas, ale, el máximo de aranceles! ... and justice for all



Está ocurriendo con cosas compradas de China, te exigen factura de compra original, sino no te liberan la mercancía en aduanas, yo tuve que escribirle un email al Chino para que me enviara la factura de unas camisetas de furgol que compré por ebay. Y por si fuera poco te exigen también justificante del pago realizado, y como no era por paypal tuve que ir a mi banco y que me imprimiera la operación realizada con la tarjeta de crédito, no sea que vayas a realizar una factura por menos importe, o sea que al lorito...


----------



## FoSz2 (12 Sep 2012)

3000 al mes? al trimestre? al año?


----------



## j.w.pepper (12 Sep 2012)

FoSz2 dijo:


> 3000 al mes? al trimestre? al año?



Operaciones al año.


----------



## Reverend Harry Powell (12 Sep 2012)

Yo he llamado hoy al andorrano, para preguntarle, en caso de querer revenderle en el futuro algunas de las monedas adquiridas en su tienda, si debería tributar o como habría que hacerlo. Su respuesta ha sido que, en principio, si soy legal, debería tributar por la ganancia patrimonial entre el precio de venta y el de compra, pero que ellos solo envian la notificación a la policía para que el oro o la plata sepa que no es robado, pero que no avisan a Hacienda... claro, luego he pensando que, si llevas una cantidad maja de monedas o suben mucho en el futuro, si te hacen una transferencia de 20ks por ejemplo a tu cuenta en luxemburgo o aquí mismo, si eso no despertaría las sospechas de Hacienda y podrían pedirte cuentas de a ver de donde ha salido ese dinero, por si decides probar suerte y no tributar. A ver si hablo con un técnico de Hacienda que conozco y le digo que quiero vender unas monedas de oro y/o plata de mi abuelo a ver como tributaría y tal, a ver si nos saca de dudas. Porque a mí el miedo que me da es que en unos años x, la cosa se ponga muy mal o los metales peguen una subida de aupa, vayas a venderlo todo de golpe, te hagan una transferencia por una cantidad importante y luego Hacienda te busque las cosquillas.
Otro asunto es lo que comentáis, las facturas del andorrano vienen sin iva para la plata todos sabemos porqué, entonces, en caso de presentar dicha factura para tributar... como leches justificas cual es el iva? Como te apliquen la deducción del 18-21% sobre la cantidad que pone, la ganancia patrimonial que resulta es mucho mas elevada.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (12 Sep 2012)

Reverend Harry Powell dijo:


> Yo he llamado hoy al andorrano, para preguntarle, en caso de querer revenderle en el futuro algunas de las monedas adquiridas en su tienda, si debería tributar o como habría que hacerlo. Su respuesta ha sido que, en principio, si soy legal, debería tributar por la ganancia patrimonial entre el precio de venta y el de compra, pero que ellos solo envian la notificación a la policía para que el oro o la plata sepa que no es robado, pero que no avisan a Hacienda... claro, luego he pensando que, *si llevas una cantidad maja de monedas o suben mucho en el futuro, si te hacen una transferencia de 20ks por ejemplo a tu cuenta en luxemburgo o aquí mismo, si eso no despertaría las sospechas de Hacienda* y podrían pedirte cuentas de a ver de donde ha salido ese dinero, por si decides probar suerte y no tributar. A ver si hablo con un técnico de Hacienda que conozco y le digo que quiero vender unas monedas de oro y/o plata de mi abuelo a ver como tributaría y tal, a ver si nos saca de dudas. Porque a mí el miedo que me da es que en unos años x, la cosa se ponga muy mal o los metales peguen una subida de aupa, vayas a venderlo todo de golpe, te hagan una transferencia por una cantidad importante y luego Hacienda te busque las cosquillas.
> Otro asunto es lo que comentáis, las facturas del andorrano vienen sin iva para la plata todos sabemos porqué, entonces, en caso de presentar dicha factura para tributar... como leches justificas cual es el iva? Como te apliquen la deducción del 18-21% sobre la cantidad que pone, la ganancia patrimonial que resulta es mucho mas elevada.



Precisamente estaba pensando eso hace unos días. Cuando los metales se disparen y decidamos vender una parte, parecía buena idea que te hicieran una transferencia a una cuenta en Luxemburgo o Suiza. Creía que eso era suficiente para que hacienda no conociera el destinatario, pero es cierto que el nombre del titular apunta directamente. Serviría de algo que la cuenta no estuviera declarada al banco de España? o directamente habría que abrir una cuenta en un paraíso fiscal?


----------



## Kalevala (12 Sep 2012)

Las respuestas de hacienda por escrito, si no, se las lleva el viento.

Por otra parte, puedes declarar una pérdida patrimonial al vender el coche mas barato de lo que o compraste?
Lo puedes hacer al vender las joyas que compraste hace unos años?

Entonces por qué debes declarar una ganancia patrimonial?


----------



## japiluser (12 Sep 2012)

Lo único que le deseo a cualquier mal vendido que curre en Hacienda es un mal negro !


----------



## ARCANGELITO (12 Sep 2012)

Como ya te han dicho, las palabras de Hacienda... por escrito. Redacta un escrito en el que expongas los hechos y las dudas que tienes y que deseas te den una respuesta VINCULANTE. Te tardarán 6 meses pero esas palabras no se las llevará el viento.


----------



## Tonakka (13 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> En Canada le habrán emitido una invoice con un invoice number, de esta forma usted tiene manera de justificar la procedencia del patrimonio, que es lo que a hacienda le interesa.



Correcto y al calcular la plusvalia que cambio EURCAD usamos? el que me plazca, el que les plazca, el de ese dia, el del dia de compra, el publicado por el BCE...?


----------



## Reverend Harry Powell (13 Sep 2012)

> Entonces por qué debes declarar una ganancia patrimonial?



Creo que estamos todos bastante de acuerdo en que, declarar una ganancia patrimonial del único dinero real que ha existido a lo largo de la historia, es de traca, máxime con la plata cuando has tenido que pagar el IVA por su adquisición, es de juzgado de guardia . Os imagináis que fueséis a cambiar unos euros al banco, por dólares, y os preguntasen desde cuando tenéis esos euros, y en función de eso si el euro se ha revalorizado respecto al dólar desde la fecha X tienes que tributar por la plusvalía? 
Yo creo que el post va más bien encaminado a que si haces una venta a un mayorista por una cantidad importante y esa transferencia se refleja en tu cuenta bancaria, si los de Hacienda podrían indagar y preguntarte por esa transferencia, o si no supera unas cantidades muy grandes, tipo 100.000 leureles por decir algo, si no despertaría ninguna alarma; hace años trabajé en el departamento de blanqueo de capitales de un banco y recuerdo que a diario mirábamos transferencias de extranjeros residentes en españa, recibidas o enviadas, para ver si había algún movimiento raro-importante y reportar al banco de españa.
Y caso de que te buscasen las cosquillas, como argumentar para que la plusvalía a pagar fuese la menor posible. En que es un atraco estamos todos de acuerdo, creo.


----------



## michinato (13 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Precisamente estaba pensando eso hace unos días. Cuando los metales se disparen y decidamos vender una parte, parecía buena idea que te hicieran una transferencia a una cuenta en Luxemburgo o Suiza. Creía que eso era suficiente para que hacienda no conociera el destinatario, pero es cierto que el nombre del titular apunta directamente. Serviría de algo que la cuenta no estuviera declarada al banco de España? o directamente habría que abrir una cuenta en un paraíso fiscal?



Entiendo que si vendes unas monedas a una tienda en España y te hacen una transferencia desde una cuenta española a tu cuenta en Luxemburgo, el Banco de España pueda reconocer tu nombre y tu cuenta declarada en el DD1 y luego pedirte explicaciones. No se si tendran este tipo de cosas monitorizadas, pero seria posible.

En el caso de que vendas las monedas a una tienda fuera de España (pongamos Francia) la transferencia sera desde una cuenta francesa a una cuenta en Luxemburgo, con lo que entiendo que ahi el BdE no se enteraria.


----------



## ivanbg (13 Sep 2012)

michinato dijo:


> Entiendo que si vendes unas monedas a una tienda en España y te hacen una transferencia desde una cuenta española a tu cuenta en Luxemburgo, el Banco de España pueda reconocer tu nombre y tu cuenta declarada en el DD1 y luego pedirte explicaciones. No se si tendran este tipo de cosas monitorizadas, pero seria posible.
> 
> En el caso de que vendas las monedas a una tienda fuera de España (pongamos Francia) la transferencia sera desde una cuenta francesa a una cuenta en Luxemburgo, con lo que entiendo que ahi el BdE no se enteraria.



Con el tema de las transferencias al exterior. Los que tenemos cuenta en Swissquote lo hemos mirado bastante 

En el Banco de España te dicen que hay declarar los movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior cuya suma exceda en total a 600.000 euros.
Se rellenarán los modelos DD2.

Banco de España - Servicios - Particulares y empresas - Declaración de transacciones con el exterior

Por debajo de esa cantidad no sería necesario....


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Sep 2012)

Tonakka dijo:


> Correcto y al calcular la plusvalia que cambio EURCAD usamos? el que me plazca, el que les plazca, el de ese dia, el del dia de compra, el publicado por el BCE...?



El del día del precio de adquisición.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Sep 2012)

Warren dijo:


> si yo vendiera oro, y quisiera declarar la ganancia legalmente, con su contrato de venta, a la hora de llevarlo a irpf pondría que la fecha de adquisición fue el año 73 ( me lo regaló mi abuelo en su lecho de muerte). la ganancia patrimonial estaría prácticamente exenta por los coeficientes de abatimiento, y el dinero recibido, blanco como la leche.



El problema es como explicas que tu abuelo te regalo en el 73 doscientas onzas de plata del 2010... ::

Algo mas en serio, pero en ese caso te pueden multar por no haber declarado la transmisión patrimonial correspondiente a la herencia, no? Supongo que si hablamos de unas pocas monedas puede valer, lo dificil es que hacer en casos como el forero que ayer compró una monster box.


----------



## newnick (13 Sep 2012)

Warren dijo:


> si yo vendiera oro, y quisiera declarar la ganancia legalmente, con su contrato de venta, a la hora de llevarlo a irpf pondría que la fecha de adquisición fue el año 73 ( me lo regaló mi abuelo en su lecho de muerte). la ganancia patrimonial estaría prácticamente exenta por los coeficientes de abatimiento, y el dinero recibido, blanco como la leche.





Y Hacienda, que son muy cucos cuando barren para casa, te exigirá que documentes la compra.

Y como no tendrás comprobante, asignarán precio de compra = 0. Y el total de la venta a plusvalías en el IRPF.

Ya he visto algunas de éstas...


----------



## kosfer (13 Sep 2012)

Reverend Harry Powell dijo:


> Yo he llamado hoy al andorrano, para preguntarle, en caso de querer revenderle en el futuro algunas de las monedas adquiridas en su tienda, si debería tributar o como habría que hacerlo. Su respuesta ha sido que, en principio, si soy legal, debería tributar por la ganancia patrimonial entre el precio de venta y el de compra, pero que ellos solo envian la notificación a la policía para que el oro o la plata sepa que no es robado, pero que no avisan a Hacienda... claro, luego he pensando que, si llevas una cantidad maja de monedas o suben mucho en el futuro, si te hacen una transferencia de 20ks por ejemplo a tu cuenta en luxemburgo o aquí mismo, si eso no despertaría las sospechas de Hacienda y podrían pedirte cuentas de a ver de donde ha salido ese dinero, por si decides probar suerte y no tributar. A ver si hablo con un técnico de Hacienda que conozco y le digo que quiero vender unas monedas de oro y/o plata de mi abuelo a ver como tributaría y tal, a ver si nos saca de dudas. Porque a mí el miedo que me da es que en unos años x, la cosa se ponga muy mal o los metales peguen una subida de aupa, vayas a venderlo todo de golpe, te hagan una transferencia por una cantidad importante y luego Hacienda te busque las cosquillas.
> Otro asunto es lo que comentáis, las facturas del andorrano vienen sin iva para la plata todos sabemos porqué, entonces, en caso de presentar dicha factura para tributar... como leches justificas cual es el iva? Como te apliquen la deducción del 18-21% sobre la cantidad que pone, la ganancia patrimonial que resulta es mucho mas elevada.




Sobre lo último que dices de que el Andorrano envía sus facturas de compra de plata sin IVA... Eso es así? Yo es que nunca le he comprado pero había entendido que incluía el 8% de IVA antiguamente, ahora no sé cual aplicará...


----------



## ivanbg (13 Sep 2012)

kosfer dijo:


> Sobre lo último que dices de que el Andorrano envía sus facturas de compra de plata sin IVA... Eso es así? Yo es que nunca le he comprado pero había entendido que incluía el 8% de IVA antiguamente, ahora no sé cual aplicará...



Incluye o incluía el 8% (no se si ahora será el 10%), pero en la factura no aparece...


----------



## miguel perez (13 Sep 2012)

Hay dos cosas a tener en cuenta. La venta de joyas a los "comprooro" y la compra-venta de un lingote de oro, tipo Orodirect.
La primera no sería declarable o tendría seguramente minusvalía
La segunda hay que declararla y presentar la factura. Yo me esperaría a la nueva normativa sobre fiscalidad de las plusvalías. Tenga en cuenta que en el borrador de la renta de 2013 se declararán las operaciones de 2012.
No se debe olvidar que son deducibles todos los gastos de la operación: comisiones de custodia, de compra, de venta, incluso algún seguro que hayan colocado.


----------



## Reverend Harry Powell (13 Sep 2012)

> Con el tema de las transferencias al exterior. Los que tenemos cuenta en Swissquote lo hemos mirado bastante
> 
> En el Banco de España te dicen que hay declarar los movimientos de las cuentas abiertas en el exterior cuya suma exceda en total a 600.000 euros.
> Se rellenarán los modelos DD2.
> ...



Entonces, si no te he entendido mal, si tienes una cuenta en el extranjero, legalmente declarada, y vas al andorrano, le vendes diversas monedas a lo largo de un año, mientras no exceda el importe total de 600.000 euros no habría que declarar nada? Y te revisarían la cuenta aunque no llegue a ese límite y te podrían pedir cuentas si ven transferencias por un importe elevado?


----------



## ivanbg (13 Sep 2012)

Reverend Harry Powell dijo:


> Entonces, si no te he entendido mal, si tienes una cuenta en el extranjero, legalmente declarada, y vas al andorrano, le vendes diversas monedas a lo largo de un año, mientras no exceda el importe total de 600.000 euros no habría que declarar nada? Y te revisarían la cuenta aunque no llegue a ese límite y te podrían pedir cuentas si ven transferencias por un importe elevado?



Si sobrepasas los 600.000 tienes la obligación de comunicarlo al Banco de España. Si es menos no.

Otra cosa es que Hacienda vigile determinadas transferencias a partir de 3000€. El Banco tiene obligación de comunicarles las transferencias superiores a esa cantidad, pero que luego Hacienda inicie la investigación es otro cantar.

Entiendo que de 100.000 para arriba puede que se enciendan las luces rojas en Hacienda y te puedan llamar a preguntarte que de donde viene el dinero....


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (13 Sep 2012)

Reverend Harry Powell dijo:


> Entonces, si no te he entendido mal, si tienes una cuenta en el extranjero, legalmente declarada, y vas al andorrano, le vendes diversas monedas a lo largo de un año, mientras no exceda el importe total de 600.000 euros no habría que declarar nada? Y (NO) te revisarían la cuenta aunque no llegue a ese límite y te podrían pedir cuentas si ven transferencias por un importe elevado?



No, lo que te explica ivanbg es sobre la obligatoriedad de notificar la operación al Banco de España, con fines "estadisticos". No tiene nada que ver con la obligatoriedad de que tu declares la ganancia a hacienda cuando hagas la declaración de IRPF. Es decir, como tu dices, si te hacen una transferencia elevada a una cuenta en el extranjero asociada a tu nombre, es MUY posible que te investiguen.


----------



## kosfer (13 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> Incluye o incluía el 8% (no se si ahora será el 10%), pero en la factura no aparece...




Pues eso lo entiendo menos todavía... como se puede incluir el IVA y no meterlo en factura? Si no está metido en factura no se puede incluir, pq él para hacer la declaración trimestral del IVA necesita la factura...


----------



## albayalde (13 Sep 2012)

Ya podian hacer aqui con las K12,k20 y k30 como en Inglaterra con los soberanos, que si no me equivoco las plusvalias de las ventas están 100% exentas de impuestos,quizas si hicieran algo así las k30 se vendiesen con más facilidad y ahora algo de caja se haría


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Sep 2012)

albayalde dijo:


> Ya podian hacer aqui con las K12,k20 y k30 como en Inglaterra con los soberanos, que si no me equivoco las plusvalias de las ventas están 100% exentas de impuestos,quizas si hicieran algo así las k30 se vendiesen con más facilidad y ahora algo de caja se haría



Aquí siempre vamos por detrás de los demás, también se podían hacer aquí monedas guapas bullion de 1 0z y exportarlas y no se hace, serían monedas muy apreciadas en el mundo entero dada la gran historia cultural y artística española.


----------



## Quinto (13 Sep 2012)

¿Y si compras y vendes fuera de España? ¿Eso serian plusvalias en el extranjero?


----------



## j.w.pepper (13 Sep 2012)

Quinto dijo:


> ¿Y si compras y vendes fuera de España? ¿Eso serian plusvalias en el extranjero?



Si resides en España, estás obligado a contribuir por lo que se conoce como obligación personal, es decir por todas las rentas generadas por tu trabajo, incrementos de patriomonio, intereses, etc, estén estos factores radicados en España o no. Tienes que declararlos a hacienda. Si resides en otro país, tendrás que atenerte a las leyes fiscales vigentes en susodicho país, que normalmente coindicirán bastante con las españolas, a menos que residas en Islas Caimán


----------



## alvono (13 Sep 2012)

newnick dijo:


> Y Hacienda, que son muy cucos cuando barren para casa, te exigirá que documentes la compra.
> 
> Y como no tendrás comprobante, asignarán precio de compra = 0. Y el total de la venta a plusvalías en el IRPF.
> 
> Ya he visto algunas de éstas...



Venía a comentar esto. Si no tienes ningún justificante de la compra para hacienda su coste de adqusición será 0 y el 100% del valor de venta será la plusvalía.


----------



## FoSz2 (14 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Venía a comentar esto. Si no tienes ningún justificante de la compra para hacienda su coste de adqusición será 0 y el 100% del valor de venta será la plusvalía.



Mira que no me gusta... pero es que hay veces que me puede:

¡¡GUILLOTINAS YA!!


----------



## Acratador (14 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Venía a comentar esto. Si no tienes ningún justificante de la compra para hacienda su coste de adqusición será 0 y el 100% del valor de venta será la plusvalía.



Pues no creo que sin tener justificante puedan considerar valor de adquisición 0, porque el oro siempre habrá costado algo. Te podrán poner el precio mas desfavorable pero algún valor tienen que considerar.


----------



## arckan69 (14 Sep 2012)

Entonces, a expensas de conocer la nueva ley, ocurriría lo siguiente:

Compro hoy una onza de oro, por ejemplo a 1400 euros. Guardo mi factura.

Llega el día D, y vendo mi onza de oro, me surgen varias cuestiones:

-Qué pasa si se la vendo a un particular?

-En caso de que se la venda a una tienda y consiga un recibo de venta de por ejemplo (2000 euros). Debería de presentar en mi declaración una plusvalía de 600 euros y hacienda me aplicaría sobre ésta X% impuesto todavía por determinar, de hasta el 52%. 

Hasta ahí es todo cierto? 
Qué pasa si se la vendo a un particular, como demuestro ésto?


----------



## Acratador (14 Sep 2012)

Pues que el particular te firme un recibí con sus datos fiscales, fecha e importe de la operación. Ya tienes justificante para hacienda.


----------



## cnk57 (14 Sep 2012)

Si se la vendes a un particular y no tienes factura, es dinero en B.
Si no lo dices tú, hacienda no te va a pillar. 

Pero fíjate:

si declaras una venta sin factura y te hacen una inspección, te podrían
pedir la factura de la venta y le dirías al hdlgp, digo al inspector
que no tienes, ¿se lo va a creer? ¿va a creer que eres tan buen muchacho
que dices siempre la verdad y es cierto que vendiste por 2000?

Si el tío es listo, mirará el precio del spot para hacerse una idea,
pero tampoco puede averiguar la fecha concreta. Si no hay una discrepancia
entre lo que tú dices y el spot en esa "temporada" igual cuela.

Pero tío, estamos en Is-pain. Si no tienes factura, no declares.


----------



## fff (14 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Venía a comentar esto. Si no tienes ningún justificante de la compra para hacienda su coste de adqusición será 0 y el 100% del valor de venta será la plusvalía.



Sinceramente me resisto a creer esto, porque no tiene ningun sentido...

Y si fuera verdad está claro que todos venderiamos bajo spot y seria todo B

Y lo más gracioso es que habriamos transformado nuestro buen dinero FIAT A, en dinero real pero B.


----------



## alvono (14 Sep 2012)

fff dijo:


> Sinceramente me resisto a creer esto, porque no tiene ningun sentido...
> 
> Y si fuera verdad está claro que todos venderiamos bajo spot y seria todo B
> 
> Y lo más gracioso es que habriamos transformado nuestro buen dinero FIAT A, en dinero real pero B.



Pongamos que te encuentras una moneda de oro y la vendes, ¿tu ganancia patrimonial no es el 100% del valor de venta? Si no tienes ninguna forma de justificar tus palabras Hacienda siempre se va a poner en el peor caso (es decir el más beneficioso para ellos).

Pero vamos, quien no tiene factura es pq compra a particulares, y lo más probable es que cuando venda haga lo mismo. Llegado el momento seguro que también habrá particulares que quieran comprar discretamente.


----------



## Acratador (14 Sep 2012)

Como particular no estas obligado a emitir factura. ¿Lo haces cuando vendes un coche de segunda mano, o una bicicleta?


----------



## arckan69 (15 Sep 2012)

habría que aclarar esto porque nos estamos poniendo en el ejemplo de una sóla moneda de oro. 

Ahora imaginad que quereis vender todo, por ejemplo 20 onzas de oro. Es algo mucho más grande en cantidad. Y sería interesante saberlo. Por otra parte, no me planteo vender lo que tengo hasta que la burbuja estalle (aún le quedan años, ésta vendrá con la caída del dinero fiat y con el oro ya por las nubes, y la plata también, cuando todo el mundo quiera comprar como con los pisos) y quizás sea ahí cuando deba de vender y comprar otros activos, pero habrá que ir informándose...

Gracias, saludos!


----------



## Quinto (15 Sep 2012)

Respecto a las compras en El Andorrano, ya se ha comentado que en la factura de compra no se desglosa el IVA aplicado.

¿Podría esto suponer un problema en el momento de la venta?

¿Sería correcto calcular la plusvalía como diferencia entre el precio de venta y el importe total de la factura de compra que ya incluye el IVA?

¿Y si comprastes una Monsterbox y vendes las monedas poco a poco?


----------



## Atanor (15 Sep 2012)

En esto hay teorías para todos los gustos:

1.- ¿Si tienes el oro a mil euros de media y vendes a 10.000 en plena burbuja que mas da pagar sobre 9.000 de beneficio que no tener factura y pagar sobre un beneficio de 10.000?

2.- Según FOFOA y otros el reset de la crisis se hará con la llegada del freegold y una moneda respaldada por oro, momento en el que no habrá que vender oro si no que irás al banco y te cambiarán tu oro por la nueva moneda y pobre del que no tenga oro, sean ciudadanos o estados.

Vamos que no se lo que va a pasar con el oro, con su fiscalidad... lo que se es que es tiempo de preocuparse por tenerlo, no de las plusvalías con su venta.


----------



## arckan69 (15 Sep 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> En esto hay teorías para todos los gustos:
> 
> 1.- ¿Si tienes el oro a mil euros de media y vendes a 10.000 en plena burbuja que mas da pagar sobre 9.000 de beneficio que no tener factura y pagar sobre un beneficio de 10.000?
> 
> ...



ya bueno, lo de preocuparse por tenerlo al igual que la plata es obvio. El punto dos de momento me parecen pajas mentales. No sabemos (y creo que nadie) el timing acerca de ésto. Pero me preocupa gastar mis ahorros y no estar completamente seguro de lo que hago. A vosotros no?


----------



## arckan69 (15 Sep 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> A mi también me preocupa gastar mis ahorros claro, pero cambiar dinero fiat por oro no considero que sea gastar ahorros sino asegurarlos.
> 
> Pero eso ya cada uno...



sí bueno, eso es otro tema. Pero cada uno tiene una situación, por ejemplo la mía es que no tengo vivienda, y prefiero comprar una a alquilarla, pero a base de leer se cuando deberé de hacerlo, y no es ahora. No me veo en 2016 o así cambiando onzas de oro y plata por un piso. Deberé declararlo en algún momento, o si alguien acepta bullion pues de p.m. pero eso habrá que verlo...


----------



## j.w.pepper (15 Sep 2012)

Quinto dijo:


> Respecto a las compras en El Andorrano, ya se ha comentado que en la factura de compra no se desglosa el IVA aplicado.
> 
> ¿Podría esto suponer un problema en el momento de la venta?
> 
> ...



Sería correctísmo calcular la plusvalía así, hacienda dice que el precio de adquisición debe incluir a mayores los impuestos no deducibles, y para ti como consumidor final, el IVA no es deducible. Incremento Patrimonial = (Precio Venta - Gastos inherentes a la venta) - (Precio de compra + gastos inherentes a la compra + impuestos no deducibles).


----------



## Dekalogo10 (16 Sep 2012)

arckan69 dijo:


> Voy a reflotar este hilo, y de paso preguntaré por la plata también, aunque para el caso es lo mismo.
> 
> Al parecer todo aquello que no pase de 3000 euros no tributaría. En caso de hacerlo habría q declararlo.
> 
> Interesante, reabro el "debate"



no sé, pero a efectos prácticos, una cosa es tener una moneda o unas onzas, y otra diferente es el lingotazo de 1 Kg. 

Pasando unas onzas creo que es de sentido común declararlo.


----------



## vigobay (16 Sep 2012)

¡Muy interesante este hilo! 

En mi opinión es muy importante tener una estrategia/s clara de compra en función de como vayas a vender para asi comprar el tipo de moneda o lingote acorde a la misma. Puede influir en el hecho de comprar moneda más pequeña o más grande la fiscalidad de la venta.

Yo tengo unas consultas para vosotros que seguramente algun forero más se habrá hecho y si no es el caso seguramente al leerlas le parecerán interesantes:

En principio está claro que si se vende a una empresa y tienes factura de compra lo legal sería siempre el declararlo como una ganancia patrimonial siempre que puedas demostrar lo que has pagado o sino la cosa se complica. 

1. Me gustaría saber también el supuesto de si para conseguir mejor precio de venta se hace la transacción entre particulares. En ese caso entiendo que hay que hacer un contrato de compra-venta entre los mismos y ahí me asalta la duda de si en dicho contrato ha de aparecer o no obligatoriamente el domicilio fiscal o puede ser otro o ninguno. Esto lo digo sobre todo por temas de seguridad para el comprador y el vendedor. ¿Sin contrato de compra-venta hay alguna opción legal para justificar la transacción?

2. La otra consulta que quería hacer es que si se hace la venta en el extranjero (UE o Suiza) alguién sabe el límite que se puede vender por persona y por día en Bruselas, Suiza o Alemania porque los precios de compra pueden ser más interesantes que aquí y si tienes cuenta en alguno de esos paises, te podrían hacer la transferencia directamente a la misma. (por supuesto, cuenta declarada al BDE).

Gracias metaleras anticipadas,


----------



## alvono (16 Sep 2012)

vigobay dijo:


> 1. Me gustaría saber también el supuesto de si para conseguir mejor precio de venta se hace la transacción entre particulares. En ese caso entiendo que hay que hacer un contrato de compra-venta entre los mismos y ahí me asalta la duda de si en dicho contrato ha de aparecer o no obligatoriamente el domicilio fiscal o puede ser otro o ninguno. Esto lo digo sobre todo por temas de seguridad para el comprador y el vendedor. ¿Sin contrato de compra-venta hay alguna opción legal para justificar la transacción?



A la hora de justificar tu venta no van a poner ningún problema si el precio es razonable, con un recibí debería bastar e incluso el ingreso bancario. Lo importante es justificar bien el precio de compra.


----------



## Vidar (16 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> A la hora de justificar tu venta no van a poner ningún problema si el precio es razonable, con un recibí debería bastar e incluso el ingreso bancario. Lo importante es justificar bien el precio de compra.



Cuidado con esto por que ante una inspección van a querer saber exáctamente quien vende, quien compra, cuando compra, que compra y a cuanto compra.

Si eso lo justificas en un recibo en realidad es como si estuvieras haciendo el contrato de compraventa.

En mi opinión para cantidades pequeñas las compraventas en el único banco donde tienen que quedar reflejadas es en bancolchón y te quitas de líos.

Y para compraventas mayores de 3.000€, donde quieras reintegrar al banco, o tienda o contrato bien hecho (como si se vende un coche por ejemplo).

.


----------



## cnk57 (17 Sep 2012)

¿Alguien sabe qué ocurre si se nos olvida declarar una compra-venta, con unos beneficios de, pongamos, 5000 euros, y nos pillan?

¿Sólo regularización + intereses de demora? ¿O también multa?

En este supuesto, digo yo que no afectará que en vez de hacer la declaración, aceptemos el borrador enviado por hacienda (en el que no figura los 5000 lereles
de beneficio) diciendo "hombre si es la declaración que me habéis enviado vosotros"

Por otro lado, ¿cabría acogerse a la regularización de dinero negro? Porque creo recordar que se paga un 10%, mientras que si lo declaras en la renta evidentemente
vas a pagar mucho más.


----------



## Quinto (17 Sep 2012)

cnk57 dijo:


> Por otro lado, ¿cabría acogerse a la regularización de dinero negro? Porque creo recordar que se paga un 10%, mientras que si lo declaras en la renta evidentemente vas a pagar mucho más.



Pánico me da esa alternativa porque a efectos fiscales es como si fueras un delincuente FICHADO y los depredadores cogerian querencia a tu casa.


----------



## Pekiko (17 Sep 2012)

¡Hola!
LLevo un tiempo leyendo el foro, y por fin me he decidido a registrarme. La verdad es que nada tengo que aportar y si mucho que aprender.
Después de leer mucho de los hilos relacionados con el oro y la plata sigo sin tener claros algunos asuntos y creo que este es el hilo más adecuado para preguntar acerca de uno de ellos.

Ahí va mi duda:

CASO 1. Supongamos que hago una compra de 30000 euros en oro de una vez a una empresa online. Esta empresa emitirá una factura y notificará a Hacienda que yo he realizado esta compra, con lo cual ya estoy “fichado”. Pasado un tiempo decido venderlo a particulares en mano. ¿Me podría crujir Hacienda?. Hacienda tampoco tiene que enterarse de que ya no tengo este oro. 

CASO 2. Supongamos que hago una compra de 30000 euros en oro de una vez a una empresa online. Esta empresa emitirá una factura y notificará a Hacienda que yo he realizado esta compra, con lo cual ya estoy “fichado”. Pasado un tiempo decido venderlo de una vez a una empresa online. ¿Se enteraría Hacienda si no declaro las plusvalías?. ¿Hay alguna cantidad máxima hasta la cual la empresa compradora no notifica a Hacienda nada y no se enteraría?

CASO3. Supongamos que hago varias compras de oro a particulares en mano por un valor total de 30000 euros. Pasado un tiempo decido venderlo de una vez a una empresa online. ¿Se enteraría Hacienda si no declaro las plusvalías?. ¿Hay alguna cantidad máxima hasta la cual la empresa compradora no notifica a Hacienda nada y no se enteraría? Para evitar moviditas con Hacienda al no poder justificar la compra ni su precio, ¿sería mejor venderlo a particulares en mano?.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (17 Sep 2012)

Pekiko dijo:


> ¡Hola!
> LLevo un tiempo leyendo el foro, y por fin me he decidido a registrarme. La verdad es que nada tengo que aportar y si mucho que aprender.
> Después de leer mucho de los hilos relacionados con el oro y la plata sigo sin tener claros algunos asuntos y creo que este es el hilo más adecuado para preguntar acerca de uno de ellos.
> 
> ...



No creo que haya respuestas categoricas, diferentes acciones tienen diferentes probabilidades de hacer saltar el radar, pero todo son suposiciones. Exçepto que todas las compra-ventas las hagas con facturas y ŀo declares todo.

La mejor respuesta que he leido sobre el tema es http://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliari...respuestas-de-hacienda-oro-6.html#post7208979


----------



## yuriapc (18 Sep 2012)

Segun lo veo yo al ser un bien el cual no es posible hacer un seguimiento, es el problema de determinar cual es el beneficio real.

Pongamos un ejemplo, el oro sube, vendes pongamos 8 onzas a 2000 euros cuando las compraste a 1300, la plusvalia es considerable como para que hacienda quiera su parte, pero consigues facturas de amiguetes como que te han vendido esas onzas el mismo año de venta por un precio de 1900 cada una. Para hacienda constaria un beneficio ridiculo.

Vamos que es un tema delicado y me da que ante una posible inspeccion se dependera mucho de la persona que decida si hacerla o como llevarla a cabo y que acepta como bueno.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (18 Sep 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Segun lo veo yo al ser un bien el cual no es posible hacer un seguimiento, es el problema de determinar cual es el beneficio real.
> 
> Pongamos un ejemplo, el oro sube, vendes pongamos 8 onzas a 2000 euros cuando las compraste a 1300, la plusvalia es considerable como para que hacienda quiera su parte, pero consigues facturas de amiguetes como que te han vendido esas onzas el mismo año de venta por un precio de 1900 cada una. Para hacienda constaria un beneficio ridiculo.
> 
> Vamos que es un tema delicado y me da que ante una posible inspeccion se dependera mucho de la persona que decida si hacerla o como llevarla a cabo y que acepta como bueno.



Buenos amiguetes tienen que ser para comerse las plusvalias de 1900€ por la venta de esas monedas... :ouch: ... Les has pasado la patata caliente y ahora ellos tienen el mismo problema que tenias tu. :no:


----------



## yuriapc (19 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Buenos amiguetes tienen que ser para comerse las plusvalias de 1900€ por la venta de esas monedas... :ouch: ... Les has pasado la patata caliente y ahora ellos tienen el mismo problema que tenias tu. :no:



Seguro que los empresaurios conocen bien como hacer estas trampas, intercalando transacciones inexistentes, alterando el valor de sus plusvalias, alterando facturas...

Si conociesemos todas las posibilidades que ofrece el sistema creo que pondriamos los ojos como platos.

Recordar que cuando Mario Conde estaba en la cima su declaracion de la renta salio a devolver.


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Sep 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Seguro que los empresaurios conocen bien como hacer estas trampas, intercalando transacciones inexistentes, alterando el valor de sus plusvalias, alterando facturas...
> 
> Si conociesemos todas las posibilidades que ofrece el sistema creo que pondriamos los ojos como platos.
> 
> Recordar que cuando Mario Conde estaba en la cima su declaracion de la renta salio a devolver.



Otro progre de pacotilla a poner a caldo al empresariado de este país. No metas a todo el mundo en el mismo saco, esto es como el tema de los hilos antifuncis, y si tanta envidia tienes, emprende, que este pais es lo que necesita, que de la teta de mama Estado cada vez se va a poder vivir menos, y eso no lo digo yo, lo dice Bruselas, nuestros acreedores y los que realmente mandan en este mundo.

Este es el foro de inversiones, y debería ser extrictamente eso, debe haber otros foros específicos para aquellos que vienen a hechar aquí la bilis.


----------



## Vidar (19 Sep 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Seguro que los empresaurios conocen bien como hacer estas trampas, intercalando transacciones inexistentes, alterando el valor de sus plusvalias, alterando facturas...
> 
> Si conociesemos todas las posibilidades que ofrece el sistema creo que pondriamos los ojos como platos.
> 
> Recordar que cuando Mario Conde estaba en la cima su declaracion de la renta salio a devolver.



:XX: a ver si por ser empresario ya naces sabiendo defraudar...

Tú también tienes acceso a un asesor fiscal que previo pago te puede echar una mano con los líos que puedas tener.

.


----------



## Rufinillo (19 Sep 2012)

Perdonadme pero no acabo de ver el problema.

La onza está en unos 1400 euracos. Si decís que esa cantidad no se declara pués a vender onza a onza. Con los lingotes es otra cosa pero pienso que podrían dividirse ...
... No sé, yo no entiendo mucho, pero no es un jarrón Ming.

¡Cómo me gustaría tener vuestro problema!


----------



## arckan69 (19 Sep 2012)

he encontrado esto en otro foro...

Ese inciso de la ley no se refiere exactamente a eso.
Es cierto que un comerciante compra cosas, vende cosas, y la diferencia no tributa como ganancia, sino como rendimiento de la actividad. Pero es que la ley (tributaria, contable, comercial...) dice que cuando compras para vender no es patrimonio, sino inventario.
Esas compras no llegan a entrar en tu patrimonio, ergo tampoco salen, y tampoco se produce una alteración del mismo.

El inciso legal va más bien por rendimientos de instrumentos de renta fija. Letras del tesoro, por ejemplo. Suscribes/compras a un precio, amortizas/vendes a otro. La diferencia de precios la ley dice que no es ganancia/pérdida, si no rendimiento. Lo mismo para operaciones de compra/venta de bonos con cupón corrido, por ejemplo.

En el caso central del tema, vender algo que forma parte de tu patrimonio, claro que tributa. Si resulta que fue un obsequio, valor de adquisición 0,00. Toda la venta es ganancia (naturalmente). Si fue herencia, valor de adquisición el declarado en la herencia. Si es algo encontrado, es un "regalo de la vida", valor de adquisición 0,00.

Sobre si la gente lo declara o no. Pues depende, unos gramillos de oro, por los que te saques 100 euros, no creo que llegue a ser problema. Una venta de una cacho cadena de 200 gr y 24 kilates, pues casi mejor que sí se declare.

Hay que pensar que si el negocio es legal, TODAS las compras se informan a la policia. Así, es muy fácil, si quisieran, que la AEAT hiciese una rogatoria a la policia solicitando datos. Como es una transacción que deja rastro, lo mejor es ponerse en que pueden llegar a enterarse de manera muy fácil.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Sep 2012)

Rufinillo dijo:


> Perdonadme pero no acabo de ver el problema.
> 
> La onza está en unos 1400 euracos. Si decís que esa cantidad no se declara pués a vender onza a onza. Con los lingotes es otra cosa pero pienso que podrían dividirse ...
> ... No sé, yo no entiendo mucho, pero no es un jarrón Ming.
> ...



Pero en base a que alguien ha dicho que esa cantidad no se declara? Una cosa es el meme de la notificacion a hacienda de transferencias mayores de 3000€, pero no hay importe exento de tributar. Por otro lado cuando toque vender el oro, l mayoria de metaleros tendran muchas onzas, por importes de decenas de miles de euros.


----------



## Vidar (19 Sep 2012)

Los primeros 1500€ están libres de tributación, no de declaración. La confusión viene por ahí.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Los primeros 1500€ están libres de tributación, no de declaración. La confusión viene por ahí.



Ok, pero, los primeros 1500€ de qué? De plusvalias anuales? De ingresos extraordinarios? :

Gracias


----------



## Vidar (19 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Ok, pero, los primeros 1500€ de qué? De plusvalias anuales? De ingresos extraordinarios? :
> 
> Gracias



si, de plusvalías totales anuales.

.


----------



## gurrunita (19 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Otro progre de pacotilla a poner a caldo al empresariado de este país. No metas a todo el mundo en el mismo saco, esto es como el tema de los hilos antifuncis, y si tanta envidia tienes, emprende, que este pais es lo que necesita, que de la teta de mama Estado cada vez se va a poder vivir menos, y eso no lo digo yo, lo dice Bruselas, nuestros acreedores y los que realmente mandan en este mundo.
> 
> Este es el foro de inversiones, y debería ser extrictamente eso, debe haber otros foros específicos para aquellos que vienen a hechar aquí la bilis.



Vaya un empresaurio de esos que no regularizan a los empleados, de los que explotan a al gente, de los que despiden embarazadas...

La gente como tu son los que nos han llevado a la ruina.

Si hubiese menos empresaurios no seriamos Españistan.

Roba menos y paga tus impuestos y ten tu bocaza cerrada, empresaurio.

Sobre todo intenta tener algo de etica como si tienen los verdaderos empresarios que tienen a la gente legal y no los explotan.

Con gentuza asi lo raro seria no estar en bancarrota.


----------



## Vidar (19 Sep 2012)

un poco de respeto newfag y no te salgas del tema si no quieres reportes.

.


----------



## yuriapc (19 Sep 2012)

Cierto, el tio ha saltado de malas maneras.

¿Quizas sea porque entra dentro de la categoria de empresaurio?

En fin, como dice el refran "quien se pica ajos come" y por desgracia en este pais hay muchos empresaurios. 

Como han dicho, si hubiese menos nos iria mucho mejor.

¿No fue uno de la CEOE el que dijo que no se podia mantener a los jubilados?

Que gente...


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Sep 2012)

gurrunita dijo:


> Vaya un empresaurio de esos que no regularizan a los empleados, de los que explotan a al gente, de los que despiden embarazadas...
> 
> La gente como tu son los que nos han llevado a la ruina.
> 
> ...



Tú mismo te descalificas.

Get the fuck out of here, pompero!!! ¿Te pagan los comunistoides de tu partido el bocata para que digas payasadas aquí? No pierdas el tiempo, limpiate los mocos y ponte a trabajar o por lo menos a buscar un trabajo.


----------



## j.w.pepper (19 Sep 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Cierto, el tio ha saltado de malas maneras.
> 
> ¿Quizas sea porque entra dentro de la categoria de empresaurio?
> 
> ...



Respeta si quieres ser respetado, en este país hay mucho autónomo empresario decente que trabaja mucho, paga todos sus impuestos, tiene a sus trabajadores regularizados, para aguantar un día si y otro también insultos de rojos parásitos como tú con el cerebro lavado, y que por otra parte ensucian hilos dedicados a inversión que nada tienen que ver con la política ni el rencor patólogico de psiquiatra que algunos profesan. Cree el ladrón que todos son de su condición, si tienes envidia de los "empresaurios" como tú los denominas, ya sabes lo que tienes que hacer. Comentarios anitempresarios como los tuyos son impensables en países avanzados en los que he vivido, trabajado y estudiado como USA o UK.


----------



## yuriapc (19 Sep 2012)

Respeta tu.

En este pais TODOS sabemos que existen empresarios y empresaurios, los ultimos son los que deberian acabar en la carcel pero en Españistan suelen librarse de sus delitos porque a) la justicia es demasiado lenta y ellos conocen todas sus trampas b) tienen politicos corruptos que les sacan de sus problemas.

Si tu no sabes diferenciarlos, y por lo tanto darles a cada uno el trato que se merecen es tu problema y creo que eso indica que estas mas proximo al empresaurio, al que pareces defender, que al empresario, que es a quien se deberia prestar ayuda de verdad.

Pero claro, aqui si atacas a un politico corrupto, a un empresaurio eres un rojo oengetas rompespañas.

Pues no, cada uno en su sitio, el empresario fundando y manteniendo empresas y el empresaurio en la carcel.


----------



## gurrunita (19 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Comentarios anitempresarios como los tuyos son impensables en países avanzados en los que he vivido, trabajado y estudiado como USA o UK.



En tu vida has estado en un pais serio, alli los empresaurios acaban en la carcel a la minima que los pillan.

En los paises serios no toleran politicuchos como los que hay aqui, ni a los empresaurios que les acompañan.

Tu habras estado en China o en algun pais similar con su "excelente" trato a las personas y sus "libertades".


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Sep 2012)

gurrunita dijo:


> En tu vida has estado en un pais serio, alli los empresaurios acaban en la carcel a la minima que los pillan.
> 
> En los paises serios no toleran politicuchos como los que hay aqui, ni a los empresaurios que les acompañan.
> 
> Tu habras estado en China o en algun pais similar con su "excelente" trato a las personas y sus "libertades".



Pompero, deja de ensuciar el hilo que no estamos en el patio del colegio. Como no me harás acaso te pongo en ignore y paso de tu desahogos terapéuticos.


----------



## yuriapc (19 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Tú mismo te descalificas.
> 
> Get the fuck out of here, pompero!!! ¿Te pagan los comunistoides de tu partido el bocata para que digas payasadas aquí? No pierdas el tiempo, limpiate los mocos y ponte a trabajar o por lo menos a buscar un trabajo.[/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## Vidar (19 Sep 2012)

Peor para tí, no sé de donde os sacais de repente que j.w. es un empresaurio pero bueno... os perderéis sus interesantes aportaciones.

Pues eso, ¿que como hacemos para hacer todo muy requetebien con Hacienda (que somos todos)? y tal, y tal...

.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Sep 2012)

yuriapc dijo:


> Esta claro, es un troll provocador, reportado y a la lista de ignorados. :no:
> 
> Todos los foros tienen que tener su dosis de troles, paciencia, que bien que exista la posibilidad de ignorarlos. :Aplauso:



Joder que pesado el otro también, te mando a hacerle compañia aprendiz de trollaco.


----------



## Ulisses (19 Sep 2012)

Parte de mi trabajo (además de pulular por el foro) está relacionado con la fiscalidad. Y les aseguro que me asombra y me deja perplejo leer hilos como éste.

No entiendo el por qué alguien se preocupa del tratamiento fiscal que se le debe dar a la transmisión del oro y la plata, por parte del vendedor, cuando en este país no declara las ganancias patrimoniales ni el tato...salvo que vengan documentadas por ser instrumentos financieros, porque estén sujetas a retención, etc etc.

Doy en pensar que los que desaconsejaban la compra de metales son los mismos que no paran de hablar de su tributación y de las nefastas consecuencias de no dar parte de los beneficios a Hacienda....

Sí, es cierto, son ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales que se debieran declarar en el IRPF y sobre el modo de cuantificarlas hay resoluciones de la Dirección General de Tributos, claras, concisas y expresas. Verbigracia:


Spoiler



NUM-CONSULTA V2720-11

ORGANO SG de Impuestos sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas

FECHA-SALIDA 16/11/2011

NORMATIVA Ley 35/2006, Art. 33

DESCRIPCION-HECHOS Según manifiesta en su escrito, el consultante se ha dedicado durante los últimos 25 años al coleccionismo numismático por mero interés personal y sin propósito de inversión. 

CUESTION-PLANTEADA Ante una posible venta de la colección, pregunta sobre su tributación en el IRPF.

CONTESTACION-COMPLETA La determinación legal del concepto de ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales se recoge en el artículo 33 de la Ley 35/2006, de 28 de noviembre, del Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas y de modificación parcial de las leyes de los Impuestos sobre Sociedades, sobre la Renta de no Residentes y sobre el Patrimonio (BOE del día 29), que en su apartado 1 establece que “son ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales las variaciones en el valor del patrimonio del contribuyente que se pongan de manifiesto con ocasión de cualquier alteración en la composición de aquél, salvo que por esta Ley se califiquen como rendimientos”.

En la medida en que, tal y como indica el consultante, la colección numismática constituya un elemento de su patrimonio —no tratándose de una actividad mercantil de compraventa de monedas que pudiera dar lugar a la calificación de estas últimas como existencias o mercaderías por cuya se obtuvieran rendimientos de la actividad—, la venta de aquella dará lugar a ganancias o pérdidas patrimoniales por diferencia entre los valores de adquisición y de transmisión de las monedas integrantes de la colección, tal como resulta de lo dispuesto en el artículo 34.1 de la Ley del Impuesto: 
“El importe de las ganancias o pérdidas patrimoniales será:
a) En el supuesto de transmisión onerosa o lucrativa, la diferencia entre los valores de adquisición y transmisión de los elementos patrimoniales.
b) (…)”.

En lo que respecta a la justificación documental del valor adquisición de las monedas y, en su caso (a efectos del aplicación en su caso de la disposición transitoria novena de la Ley del Impuesto para las monedas adquiridas con anterioridad a 31 de diciembre de 1994) de su fecha de adquisición, el artículo 106.1 de la Ley 58/2003, de 17 de diciembre, General Tributaria (BOE del día 18), dispone que “en los procedimientos tributarios serán de aplicación las normas que sobre medios y valoración de prueba se contienen en el Código Civil y en la Ley 1/2000, de 7 de enero, de Enjuiciamiento Civil, salvo que la ley establezca otra cosa”. 

Por tanto, el consultante podrá acreditar por los medios de prueba admitidos en Derecho el valor y la fecha de adquisición de las monedas, siendo los órganos de gestión e inspección tributaria a quienes corresponderá —en el ejercicio de sus funciones y a efectos de la liquidación del impuesto— la valoración de las pruebas que se aporten como elementos suficientes para determinar tales circunstancias, circunstancias que de no acreditarse comportarán el no tenerlas en cuenta a efectos de determinar el importe de las ganancias patrimoniales que se pudieran obtener por la venta de las monedas de la colección.

Finalmente, procede indicar —desde la consideración como renta del ahorro que tienen las ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales que se pongan de manifiesto con ocasión de transmisiones de elementos patrimoniales— que las mismas se integrarán en la base imponible del ahorro en la forma prevista en el artículo 49 de la Ley del Impuesto.

Lo que comunico a ustedes con efectos vinculantes, conforme a lo dispuesto en el apartado 1 del artículo 89 de la Ley General Tributaria.



Puestos ya a la labor de ser ejemplares ciudadanos y leales contribuyentes al fisco vamos a colaborar con los que invitan a desistir de este tipo de inversiones añadiendo a lo anterior que, en sentido estricto, la transmisión de monedas y lingotes por un particular está sujeto al ITP (Impuesto que grava las transmisiones patrimniales entre personas físicas que no sean empresarios ni profesionales dedicados a la actividad numismática o de inversión) y que está en torno al 6%.(Por ejemplo, en Castilla la Mancha, porque es un impuesto cedido a las autonomías)

Pero para serles completamente sincero, sólo he visto que se liquide ese impuesto en los negocios entre particulares cuando, (al afectar a bienes muebles), se trata de coches de segunda mano. ¿Y saben por qué? Pues porque la Jefatura de Tráfico no tramita el cambio de titularidad si no se le presenta el papelito de la liquidación, que le rellenan gustosamente a cualquiera en las gestorias que se dedican a esos asuntos. 

Por poner otro ejemplo: Jamás he oído decir a nadie que los vendedores particulares en ebay declaren sus ganancias y pérdidas patrimoniales, que presenten autoliquidaciones por el ITP, o que Hacienda lo hubiese detectado por ser notorias, públicas y de un importe escandaloso

En fin. No tengo nada más que decir. Hagan ustedes lo que tengan por conveniente. Si son mayorcitos para comprar oro y plata, también lo son para administar adecuadamente su patrimonio.

Yo, sinceramente, me preocuparía más del lugar en el que tener los metales a buen recaudo (y no al de hacienda).


----------



## arckan69 (19 Sep 2012)

ok imagina ahora que en vez de tener unas onzas tengo unas cientos de onzas. Cómo hago para meter todo ese dinero en el banco, y poder comprar un inmueble, o un coche, sin ser ilegal mi dinero?


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (19 Sep 2012)

Gracias Ulisses, información muy util.

A mi me interesa saber cual es exactamente la forma legal (según he entendido de su explicación: 6% ITP + IRPF Plusvalia correspondiente), para valorar si existe alguna formula también legal que minimice el coste fiscal. Tenga en cuenta que una cosa es hablar de 1000 o 2000€, y otra (en un improbable pero deseado caso de burbuja metalera) una cantidad 50 o 100 veces superior. En este caso, es dificil seguir el ejemplo de los vendedores de ebay, no?


----------



## Ulisses (20 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Gracias Ulisses, información muy util.
> 
> A mi me interesa saber cual es exactamente la forma legal (según he entendido de su explicación: 6% ITP + IRPF Plusvalia correspondiente), para valorar si existe alguna formula también legal que minimice el coste fiscal. Tenga en cuenta que una cosa es hablar de 1000 o 2000€, y otra (en un improbable pero deseado caso de burbuja metalera) una cantidad 50 o 100 veces superior. En este caso, es dificil seguir el ejemplo de los vendedores de ebay, no?



Una cantidad 50 o 100 veces superior es hablar de cantidades en torno a los 100.000 o 200.000 euros; es decir, entre 100 y 150 onzas de oro aproximadamente.

Si consideramos que la inversión en metales que se detrae por los particulares de sus ahorros en efectivo suele oscilar entre el 10% y el 30%, eso nos conduce a pensar que la persona a la que hemos de hacerle una planificación fiscal tiene dinero en efectivo, como poco, por valor de 1 millón de euros.

La fiscalidad y las leyes son como todo en la vida real...y no sirven de mucho las teorías ni las pruebas de laboratorio.

¿Realemente cree usted que alguien que dispone de un patrimonio en efectivo cercano al millón de euros no puede permitirse desplazarse en su cayenne a Francia, Bélgica, Alemania...etc. y vender 100 onzas de oro?

Es más, yo ni me desplazaría. Las enviaría por una compañía de seguridad a cualquier tienda alemana, o a varias de ellas...

Y, en cualquier caso... estoy seguro de que en España habría cientos de personas, sociedades e instituciones encantadas de comprármelo de forma anónima. Incluso los compro oro.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (20 Sep 2012)

Comento en azul:



ulisses dijo:


> Una cantidad 50 o 100 veces superior es hablar de cantidades en torno a los 100.000 o 200.000 euros; es decir, entre 100 y 150 onzas de oro aproximadamente.
> 
> Esa es la horquilla alta, también incluía cantidades de 50.000 euros.
> 
> ...



Es que en tu primera respuesta parecia que habia una solución "sencilla" y tenia curiosidad... o


----------



## Ulisses (20 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Comento en azul:
> 
> 
> 
> Es que en tu primera respuesta parecia que habia una solución "sencilla" y tenia curiosidad... o




Si las soluciones a los problemas fiscales fuesen sencillas no existiría una maraña de tribunales económico administrativos, de tribunales superiores de justicia, la audiencia nacional y el supremo....incluso el de TSJ de la Unión Europea.

Cualquier manifestación de renta o de consumo es susceptible de imposición. 

Quisiera hacer una serie de observaciones a lo que has apuntado en tus respuestas:


Por 50.000 no vale la pena ni hablar de asunto.
No existen las fronteras en la unión europea
Quien diversifica la inversión, diversifica el riesgo. Es decir, nadie va a llevar 200.000 euros en oro a bélgica de una tacada si no quiere.
El dinero "negro" no tiene por qué tener un origen ilícito.
Los problemas de tener oro físico son los mismos que los de tener dinéro líquido fuera del banco. Yo puedo guardar mi dinero donde me plazca y no constituye ningún fraude fiscal.
Yo no tengo que informar al fisco de en qué gasto mi dinero y, en tanto no obtenga ganancias patrimoniales, comprar oro y venderlo constituye un consumo, no una inversión. Las pérdidas patrimoniales debidas al consumo no son deducibles...las ganancias sí. Es Hacienda quien tiene que demostrar que "he ganado".
Los foreros que han comprado o vendido oro en Bélgica no han rellenado formularios fiscales para que las autoridades belgas informen a la hacienda española.
Yo no voy a comprar o vender oro a alguien que quiera facilitar mis datos a Hacienda.
Y, por último, el gobierno comprende tu inquietud fiscal y últimamente está dispuesto a regularizar tu venta de metales, si es que te pillan, a un módico 10%.(sobre las ganancias, no sobre el total de la venta)


----------



## Pekiko (21 Sep 2012)

Hoy he llamado a Coininvestdirect para saber si notifican a la Hacienda española las compras de metales y a partir de qué cantidad. La señorita al otro lado del teléfono me ha respondido que ellos no hacen eso.:8::8::8:

¿Quiere decir esto que si esta empresa no notifica a Hacienda las compras de metales puedo venderlo en mano a particulares sin correr riesgo de que me coja Hacienda?


----------



## alvono (21 Sep 2012)

Pekiko dijo:


> Hoy he llamado a Coininvestdirect para saber si notifican a la Hacienda española las compras de metales y a partir de qué cantidad. La señorita al otro lado del teléfono me ha respondido que ellos no hacen eso.:8::8::8:
> 
> ¿Quiere decir esto que si esta empresa no notifica a Hacienda las compras de metales puedo venderlo en mano a particulares sin correr riesgo de que me coja Hacienda?




Coinvestdirect puede que no notifique, pero tu banco quizá sí lo haga dependiendo de las cantidades (en esa tienda solo se puede comprar vía transferencia bancaria).


----------



## Pekiko (21 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Coinvestdirect puede que no notifique, pero tu banco quizá sí lo haga dependiendo de las cantidades (en esa tienda solo se puede comprar vía transferencia bancaria).



Entonces si realizas varias compras, cada una de ellas por un valor inferior a 3000 euros (que es la cantidad a partir de la cual es posible que tu entidad bancaria notifique a Hacienda) Hacienda de ninguna manera sabrá que has comprado metales.


----------



## alvono (21 Sep 2012)

Pekiko dijo:


> Entonces si realizas varias compras, cada una de ellas por un valor inferior a 3000 euros (que es la cantidad a partir de la cual es posible que tu entidad bancaria notifique a Hacienda) Hacienda de ninguna manera sabrá que has comprado metales.



Es probable, ¿pero teniendo el dinero en el banco qué más da que se pueda enterar Hacienda de cómo te lo gastas? El problema es a la hora de venderlo si no quieres declarar las ganancias, o queriendo declararlas no pudieras justificar el precio de compra.


----------



## Pekiko (21 Sep 2012)

alvono dijo:


> Es probable, ¿pero teniendo el dinero en el banco qué más da que se pueda enterar Hacienda de cómo te lo gastas? El problema es a la hora de venderlo si no quieres declarar las ganancias, o queriendo declararlas no pudieras justificar el precio de compra.



Claro que no quiero que se entere Hacienda de que me lo gasto en oro, así podré decidir si a la hora de venderlo declaro las ganancias o no las declaro.

Entonces si ni CoinInvestDirect notifica las compras, ni mi entidad bancaria notifica los pagos inferiores a 3000 pavos a CoinInvestDirect, podré elegir entre las dos opciones:

OPCION 1. Declarar las ganancias justificando su precio de compra con la factura que emitirá CoinInvestDirect.

OPCION 2. No declarar las ganancias ya que Hacienda no sabe que tengo metales.

Alvono, gracias por tus respuestas. Tienes más paciencia que un santo.


----------



## Vidar (21 Sep 2012)

Pekiko dijo:


> Claro que no quiero que se entere Hacienda de que me lo gasto en oro, así podré decidir si a la hora de venderlo declaro las ganancias o no las declaro.
> 
> Entonces si ni CoinInvestDirect notifica las compras, ni mi entidad bancaria notifica los pagos inferiores a 3000 pavos a CoinInvestDirect, podré elegir entre las dos opciones:
> 
> ...



¿Hacienda como va a saber si lo conservas o no?

Piensa en cualquier otro bien tangible, mañana compras 10000 latas de atún, te hacen factura, hacienda sabe lo que has comprado, ¿y?

Luego te da la gana vender 500 y se lo dices, y declaras ganacia, más tarde vendes otras 500 y esas no se lo dices, ¿y?

No te va a preguntar que donde están las que quedan ni que has hecho con ellas por que tu respuesta es muy fácil: las he perdido, regalado, me las han robado y no lo he denunciado por que es imposible que me las recuperen al ser bienes no únicos, etc..


P.D.: El oro es inocuo, puedes comértelo si quieres. 

.


----------



## Pekiko (21 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> ¿Hacienda como va a saber si lo conservas o no?
> 
> Piensa en cualquier otro bien tangible, mañana compras 10000 latas de atún, te hacen factura, hacienda sabe lo que has comprado, ¿y?
> 
> ...



Me voy a poner chato a comer de éstas ::::::


----------



## Vidar (21 Sep 2012)

Pekiko dijo:


> Me voy a poner chato a comer de éstas ::::::



Bueno, espero haberte despejado dudas.

.


----------



## j.w.pepper (21 Sep 2012)

Ok, pero lo que me sigue sin quedar claro, es por ejemplo la compra - venta de oro o plata entre particulares, como ocurre en el hilo correspondiente de este foro. Un particular no está obligado a emitir factura de venta, y por lo tanto si una persona quiere vender unas monedas previamente compradas a un particular y lo quieres declarar en el IRPF en el apartado de ganancias patrimoniales, te podrían decir que el Incremento patrimonial es 100 %. ¿Para hacienda es válido como documento que sustituye a la factura la transferencia bancaria que le haces a una determinada persona? Es una duda que me asalta, con lo de Coininvest ya queda muy claro el tema.


----------



## fff (21 Sep 2012)

Habeis comprado alguna vez monedas en un mercadillo? 
Sí, algunos vendedores tienen monedas de oro... solo hay que preguntar...
Sí, evidentemente sólo hay que comprar no ya monedas de oro, sino de plata a los que sean de fiar. La reputacion de los vendedores les precede. Aparte, tus precauciones nunca están de más.
Factura no te van a dar.


----------



## Pekiko (21 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> Bueno, espero haberte despejado dudas.
> 
> .



Vidar estoy intentando darte las gracias, creo que es porque no llevo suficientes mensajes.


----------



## Pekiko (21 Sep 2012)

Atanor dijo:


> Las cosas no son tan sencillas. No todo es blanco o negro. Usted le ha preguntado a Coininvest si notifica las compras a la hacienda española y como es lógico le han dicho que no, como tampoco las notifica una empresa española, pero a partir de ahí saca usted conclusiones equivocadas.
> 
> 1.- Coininvest como empresa radicada en la UE dedicada a comerciar con oro de inversión está sujeta a la normativa comunitaria 1998/80/CE que entre otras cosas estipula que deberán "conservar los documentos que permitan identificar a sus clientes durante cinco años, como mínimo." Por lo tanto en Coininvest sí quedamos registrados cuando compramos, y seguramente mas de 5 años porque con esa redacción tan ambigua nadie se arriesga a destruir la documentación pasados 5 años justos.
> 
> ...



Atanor gracias a usted también.

P.D.: Me puede tutear si así lo desea.


----------



## Vidar (21 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Ok, pero lo que me sigue sin quedar claro, es por ejemplo la compra - venta de oro o plata entre particulares, como ocurre en el hilo correspondiente de este foro. Un particular no está obligado a emitir factura de venta, y por lo tanto si una persona quiere vender unas monedas previamente compradas a un particular y lo quieres declarar en el IRPF en el apartado de ganancias patrimoniales, te podrían decir que el Incremento patrimonial es 100 %. ¿Para hacienda es válido como documento que sustituye a la factura la transferencia bancaria que le haces a una determinada persona? Es una duda que me asalta, con lo de Coininvest ya queda muy claro el tema.



no es válido como documento de compra, debería de contener todos los datos que contendría un documento de compraventa o una factura.

No le demos más vueltas, son pagos e ingresos en B y si lo mezclamos en cuentas bancarias mediante transferencias o posteriores ingresos no tenemos mayor problema que otro que le mete su madre para pagar la hipoteca sin declarar préstamo o los boderos con sus "regalos" en cuenta... que si te pillan multa, pero no es fácil.

.


----------



## Acratador (21 Sep 2012)

Sigo diciendo que un particular no tiene que emitir factura. Si tienes un recibí diciendo tantos gramos de oro por tantos euros te sirve como justificante para el valor de compra y mas si el pago ha sido por transferencia o cheque bancario y queda constancia de la cantidad del pago y del ordenante del mismo. Eso si, en el recibo debe constar nombre, dirección y NIF del que te ha vendido.


----------



## Vidar (22 Sep 2012)

Acratador dijo:


> Sigo diciendo que un particular no tiene que emitir factura. Si tienes un recibí diciendo tantos gramos de oro por tantos euros te sirve como justificante para el valor de compra y mas si el pago ha sido por transferencia o cheque bancario y queda constancia de la cantidad del pago y del ordenante del mismo. Eso si, en el recibo debe constar nombre, dirección y NIF del que te ha vendido.



Claro que el particular no puede emitir una factura, hay excepciones pero vamos a decir que no puede.

Releamos:



j.w.pepper dijo:


> ¿Para hacienda es válido como documento que sustituye a la factura la transferencia bancaria que le haces a una determinada persona?.





Vidar dijo:


> no es válido como documento de compra, debería de contener todos los datos que contendría un documento de compraventa o una factura.



Hablo de que el documento de compra o venta valído para Hacienda debe contener lo mismo que contendría un documento de compraventa, es decir los mismos datos que contendría una factura (si la pudiéramos hacer, que no), siendo así:

localidad, fecha, nombres, direcciones, DNIs, partidas, cantidades, precios y totales.

En partidas más vale ser más específico que poner "unos gramos de oro" y describir moneda tal de tal año o lingote marca cual de tal peso, por que si te visita hacienda no es para irse con las manos vacías y vienen en plan de no creerse nada, créeme.

.


----------



## Ulisses (22 Sep 2012)

j.w.pepper dijo:


> Ok, pero lo que me sigue sin quedar claro, es por ejemplo la compra - venta de oro o plata entre particulares, como ocurre en el hilo correspondiente de este foro. Un particular no está obligado a emitir factura de venta, y por lo tanto si una persona quiere vender unas monedas previamente compradas a un particular y lo quieres declarar en el IRPF en el apartado de ganancias patrimoniales, te podrían decir que el Incremento patrimonial es 100 %. ¿Para hacienda es válido como documento que sustituye a la factura la transferencia bancaria que le haces a una determinada persona? Es una duda que me asalta, con lo de Coininvest ya queda muy claro el tema.



Trataré de dar respuesta a sus dudas. Salvo mejor criterio, por supuesto:


La factura es un documento mercantil con trascendencia fiscal. Un particular no sólo "no está obligado" a emitir una factura sinó que, simplemente, no puede hacerlo. (Salvo que sea empresario o profesional y la factura que emita esté relacionada con su actividad empresarial o profesional.
Cualquier documento público o privado sirve como prueba ante hacienda para demostrar una transmisión patrimonial. (compra venta, donación , etc.). Por ejemplo:
Si usted quiere liquidar el ITP, que funciona como una especie de IVA para particulares, el comprador pagará un 6% aproximadamente sobre el importe de la venta y usted lo ingresará en hacienda con el correspondiente modelo. En este caso usted dispone de un documento público que hace prueba ante hacienda.

Si usted quiere formalizar un contrato de compra-venta entre particulares dispondrá de un documento privado que hará prueba frente a hacienda para demostrar el momento y el importe de la compraventa. Si usted, ese mismo contrato, lo celebra ante notario, dispondrá de un documento público.​


----------



## Vidar (22 Sep 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Trataré de dar respuesta a sus dudas. Salvo mejor criterio, por supuesto:
> 
> 
> La factura es un documento mercantil con trascendencia fiscal. Un particular no sólo "no está obligado" a emitir una factura sinó que, simplemente, no puede hacerlo. (Salvo que sea empresario o profesional y la factura que emita esté relacionada con su actividad empresarial o profesional.
> ...



No es por contradecirte Ulisses, pero me parece que para el oro de inversión tampoco se paga ITP por su régimen especial.

.


----------



## Ulisses (23 Sep 2012)

Vidar dijo:


> No es por contradecirte Ulisses, pero me parece que para el oro de inversión tampoco se paga ITP por su régimen especial.
> 
> .



No me molesta que me contradigan, al contrario, porque podría estar equivocado y, si no aceptase que me rebatiesen, nunca saldría de mi error.  A veces soy brusco cuando percibo tendenciosidad en los comentarios, pero no es el caso.

He buscado información sobre lo que comentas y a continuación os dejo un enlace a una resolución de la D.General de Tributos, en la que contesta a la cuestión planteada por una empresa que compra oro a particulares. Y lo que dice es lo que he mencionado antes: que los particulares tienen que "repercutir" el ITP cuando venden algo de su patrimonio (lo paga el comprador) y, además, no dice en ningún momento que el oro de inversión esté exento del impuesto.

Y ojalá lo estuviese, porque en ese caso se podría hacer la autoliquidación del impuesto con "cuota cero" a ingresar...y de ese modo el documento público que hace prueba de la adquisición saldría gratis. ::

Consulta Vinculante D.G.T. de 8 de febrero de 2010. IVA. Exenciones. Joyera - Lex Nova, informacin jurdica actualizada

Lo habitual, hasta hoy, es que los particulares vendiesen oro de joyería y no oro de inversión...pero los tiempos cambian y quizá dentro de poco veamos resoluciones expresas sobre ello.


----------



## Vidar (23 Sep 2012)

Te lo he apuntado con inseguridad hasta que me conteste uno que sabe bastante de estos temas, yo también he estado buscando por mi cuenta y no he encontrado nada específico para compraventa entre particulares de oro de inversión.

Lo único que he podido encontrar es que el ITP es derivado del IVA, y si el artículo está exento de IVA también lo está de ITP.

El origen de la exención de IVA en el oro (sólo el de inversión) es por la consideración de dinero o bien financiero, y como por ejemplo las transmisiones dinerarias también está exento de ITP.

¿Estaría exento un intercambio de divisas? y una compraventa de acciones?

Ya te digo que no estoy seguro pero podría ser así.

.


----------



## santia (27 Sep 2012)

Creo relevante comentar que, en opinión de FOFOA (y en su escenario, Freegold), llegado el momento, NO va a haber impuestos asociados a la venta de oro, porque:

- el oro que va a respaldar a cada país será el oro público (en el banco central correspondiente) y el oro privado (en manos de particulares); (por eso ahora se anima a los particulares a comprar oro físico, quitando el IVA (en UE, por ejemplo), o indicándoselo expresamente (en China, por ejemplo))

- según él, el oro deberá fluir, “the gold must flow”, o sea, deberá facilitarse al oro que fluya, y los impuestos no facilitarán ese objetivo precisamente; si el oro no fluye, ya en ese escenario, el gobierno correspondiente tendría que imprimir más moneda para soportar el déficit comercial correspondiente, en su caso, e incluso tendría que empezar a desprenderse del oro público correspondiente; por tanto, él dice que el gobierno preferirá quitar los impuestos al oro antes que poner en marcha cualquiera de las otras dos medidas; él también comenta que, en el caso de que hubiera inicialmente impuestos al oro, no durarían mucho tiempo, por la razón anterior

Asimismo, por todo lo anterior, él opina que no habrá tampoco confiscación por parte de los gobiernos.


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Sep 2012)

santia dijo:


> Asimismo, por todo lo anterior, él opina que no habrá tampoco confiscación por parte de los gobiernos.



Suena bien, pero ya veo que este hombre no conoce al pre-claro de Montoro... 
si, ese chico que ayer se sorprendía al ver que el aumento del IVA ha aumentado la economía sumergida y tal...


----------



## yuriapc (27 Sep 2012)

A mi modesto entender de total desconocedor de la normativa.

Si cambio euros a dolares y pasado un tiempo los vuelvo a cambiar a euros obteniendo benficios, ¿hay que pagar algun impuesto? Segun tengo entendido no al ser dinero. Con el oro pasaria lo mismo, supongo que recibiria el mismo tratamiento.


----------



## ivanbg (27 Sep 2012)

EstudianteTesorero dijo:


> Suena bien, pero ya veo que este hombre no conoce al pre-claro de Montoro...
> si, ese chico que ayer se sorprendía al ver que el aumento del IVA ha aumentado la economía sumergida y tal...



¿Qué hace el Señor Montoro de nuevo como Ministro? ::

Lo que me preocupa de esta clase de personas y sobre todo de la gente que tiene detras diciendole que que tiene que contar, es que en cualquier momento nos cambian las reglas del juego...

Os recuerdo que el gobierno de EEUU pidió a todos sus ciudadanos que entregaran su oro a mediados del siglo 20: Era ilegal tener oro... ¿Quienes salieron perdiendo? Los que cumplieron la ley y lo entregaron... ¿Quienes salieron ganando? Los que pasaron de esa ley sin sentido y escondieron su Tesoro


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Sep 2012)

ivanbg dijo:


> ¿Qué hace el Señor Montoro de nuevo como Ministro? ::
> 
> Lo que me preocupa de esta clase de personas y sobre todo de la gente que tiene detras diciendole que que tiene que contar, es que en cualquier momento nos cambian las reglas del juego...
> 
> Os recuerdo que el gobierno de EEUU pidió a todos sus ciudadanos que entregaran su oro a mediados del siglo 20: Era ilegal tener oro... ¿Quienes salieron perdiendo? Los que cumplieron la ley y lo entregaron... ¿Quienes salieron ganando? Los que pasaron de esa ley sin sentido y escondieron su Tesoro



Exactamente, por eso me sorprende la ingenuidad de quien asume que un gobierno racional e inteligente no tiene motivos por los que confiscar el oro. Si algo tengo claro de lo que he aprendido en los últimos años, mucho mas incluso que la seguridad del oro, es que de los gobiernos no debo fiarme nunca jamás, es duro crecer y entender que quien se supone que te "protege" es tu enemigo con agenda propia y ninguna credibilidad. :cook:


----------



## EstudianteTesorero (27 Sep 2012)

Unos comentarios interesantes que he encontrado por azar, destaco un párrafo que me ha parecido adecuado para el hilo:

Valora Oro: Oro como seguro



> - *Compre de forma anónima y no hable de ello. No se preocupe si usted no puede vender de forma anónima: no va a vender*, al igual que usted no va a cancelar su póliza de seguro contra incendios mientras sea dueño de la casa.* No se preocupe por los impuestos sobre las ganancias de capital sobre el oro* que usted tiene como cobertura contra los activos de papel. *Dado que nunca vende, no incurre en responsabilidad fiscal*. En cualquier caso, los beneficios en sus coberturas de oro nunca deben ser considerados como beneficios. Deben ser considerados como anticipos de los pagos de compensación del seguro por las pérdidas esperadas. Sería absurdo tomar estos "beneficios" y gastarlos. Estas pérdidas pueden desaparecer, junto con las ganancias del oro, creando la impresión de que sus coberturas no funcionan. Las coberturas si funcionan pero los resultados deben ser interpretados correctamente. Las ganancias vendiendo el oro equivalen a la cancelación de la póliza de seguro antes de tiempo. La gran prueba está todavía por delante. La crisis no ha terminado ni mucho menos.



Es un concepto interesante que puede cambiar el punto de vista del "problema fiscal".


----------



## Reverend Harry Powell (27 Sep 2012)

ulisses dijo:


> Si las soluciones a los problemas fiscales fuesen sencillas no existiría una maraña de tribunales económico administrativos, de tribunales superiores de justicia, la audiencia nacional y el supremo....incluso el de TSJ de la Unión Europea.
> 
> Cualquier manifestación de renta o de consumo es susceptible de imposición.
> 
> ...



Entonces, Ulisses, si el oro o la plata aumentan mucho de precio en el futuro y de una inversión moderada-alta se pueden obtener cantidades de 6 cifras al venderlo en el mercado, aunque vendas en Bélgica o en Alemania, en pequeñas cantidades, y recibas las transferencias en un banco en el extranjero, la Hacienda española no sospecharía si ves que recibes cantidades de 50ks por ejemplo de cuando en cuando en tu cuenta? No podrían pedirte que justifiques porqué has recibido esos pagos? O si en el futuro traes parte de ese dinero a una cuenta en España para hacer un pago o para lo que fuere, no podrían rastrear el origen de ese dinero? Hablo desde el total desconocimiento, ya que no se a partir de que cantidades recibidas en cuentas y con que periodicidad Hacienda podría sospechar algo y actuar.
También cuando habla de venderlo en la misma España a personas, tiendas, de forma anónima, supongo que esas personas tendrían que pagarle al contado, verdad? Y entonces, sería cuestión de ir gastándolo/ingresándolo en pequeñas cantidades para no levantar sospechas? O le estamos dando a Hacienda mas importancia de la que tiene y por transferencias o ingresos puntuales de unos cuantos miles de euros no investiga?


----------



## Ulisses (28 Sep 2012)

Reverend Harry Powell dijo:


> Entonces, Ulisses, si el oro o la plata aumentan mucho de precio en el futuro y de una inversión moderada-alta se pueden obtener cantidades de 6 cifras al venderlo...../....




Hacienda persigue el fraude fiscal según unos planes de inspección anuales que suelen orientarse a determinados colectivos: unas veces les toca a los autónomos, otras a los empresarios de importación, etc. etc. Llama la atención que en esos planes de inspección no se haya incluido nunca a los "compro oro" que han aparecido por doquier y se han multiplicado cada año y eso quiere decir que las "manos fuertes" no quieren que se les incordie en este proceso de "trasvase" de metales de los particulares a las empresas que refinan el metal.

Hacienda puede detectar todos los movimientos en las cuentas de los particulares y, como es natural, los incrementos patrimoniales también. Que se pongan manos a la obra depende del "interés" que el estado tenga en esclarecer cualquier manifestación de riqueza. Pero yo lo que observo es que a nadie se le persigue por comprar inmuebles aunque use dinero en B, ni coches de lujo....¿Curioso verdad?

Es importantísimo, en todos los aspectos de la vida, actuar con discreción y prudencia. Obviamente, si aparecen de golpe 100.000 euros en nuestra cuenta bancaria alguien se puede mosquear. (pero una parte puede "volver" al circuito legal en forma de acciones, pagarés...deuda publica, etc. y no es un dinero tan "vistoso").


----------



## Josar (26 Oct 2012)

Interesante hilo, lo subo


----------



## plastic_age (23 Nov 2021)

Hay mucha gente conocida por ser políticos muy conocidos que aconsejas diversos tipos de criptomonedas. Y también leí que euien adora a las cripto odian el oro, al revés también, quien adora el oro odia las cripto. Me he metido en los canales de Daniel Lacalle que no recomienda entrar en criptomonedas, y J A M E S R I C K A R D S también recomienda no meterse en cripto, porque ¿habiendo oro?. Eso sí, no recomienda más del 10% de tu cartera en oro. No lo entiendo, si él mismo prevé una multipicación de por 20 del precio del oro.
¿Qué me podéis comentar?


----------



## Zhukov (23 Nov 2021)

Interesante hilo.

Planteo mi caso:

Como experimento inversor he estado transfiriendo dinero a una empresa de compra venta de oro, Bullion Vault. En total transferí 20.000 euros. BV es como un banco de Reino Unido y notifica a las autoridades europeas competentes que yo he metido esa cantidad en ese banco, y luego la retiro a mi cuenta.

En varias compras y ventas de oro y plata he sacado una modesta ganancia de menos de 1.500 euros. BV no notifica a las autoridades las operaciones ni el beneficio que he obtenido.

¿Debo declarar la ganancia patrimonial? Para cada operación tengo su contrato de compra venta, de querer ser legal podría hacerlo. Con los fondos de inversión el banco ya me aplica automáticamente la retención a Hacienda, aunque la ganancia sea igual o menor.

Vamos, he vendido cosas por Wallapop este año por valor de 2.000 euros y por supuesto que no voy a declararlas, pero esto del oro como hay rastros de transferencias, y se mueven de un lado a otro 20.000 euros igual llama la atención de Hacienda y debería declararlo.

He leído a un forero que ganancias hasta 1.500 euros no tributan, lo que sería un gran consuelo.


EDITO:

Bueno, las plusvalías hay que declarlas, he encontrado esto









¿Cómo tributa el oro en España? Guía impuestos oro España - Oro Precios


¿Cómo tributa el oro en España? "El oro de inversión no está Leer más




oroprecios.com





Me queda la duda es si se aplica a las compras y ventas en el extranjero, que sería el caso de Bullion Vault

*¿Qué impuestos tengo que pagar si vendo oro en España?*
Independientemente de la opción que elija el inversor para comprar oro o plata, siempre tendrá que pagar el Impuesto sobre la Renta de las Personas Físicas (IRPF), por las ganancias patrimoniales que genere la transacción por la venta de oro, plata o cualquier metal precioso. De esta forma, si se ha logrado una plusvalía con la operación (ganancias), será necesario reflejarlo, teniendo en cuenta que esta se calcula por la diferencia entre el precio de compra (incluyendo gastos) y el precio de venta (excluyendo los gastos).

Según la actual Legislación Tributaria Española, la fiscalizad de este tipo de transacciones (venta de oro, plata y metales preciosos) se incluye en la base imponible del ahorro, donde se establecen tres tramos:

Hasta 6.000 € 21%
Entre 6.000€ y 24.000€ 25 %
A partir de 24.000€ 27 %

Estos tramos se aplican al beneficio generado a través de cualquier vehículo de inversión para el oro o la plata


----------



## mk73 (24 Nov 2021)

Se puede meter mucha variante y cambia el escenario en función de la cantidad de dinero, hay facturas o no, y el medio de pago (en cash que no hay ningún registro o por transferencia bancaria, cheques, PayPal... aquí ya si hay un registro de ese dinero recibido ).

Si hablamos de una cantidad pequeña, por ejemplo hasta 1000 euros. Dará igual si se declara o no a Hacienda , si hay factura o no, si el pago es en efectivo, o transferencia o cheque.
Ojo!, que sea un sólo pago en el año. Porque si no supera esos mil euros pero estamos haciendo de manera regular ventas durante el transcurso del año ; al final del año puede ser mucha cantidad de dinero y entones Si, hay que declarar. Excepto que todo ese dinero recibido haya sido en efectivo, que entonces no hay nada reflejado y se queda en el anonimato , entre dos particulares y punto .

Dinero recibido por transferencia, PayPal, cheques... Habría que declara hacienda y tributar. Si tenemos factura pues se paga algo menos, plusvalías. Si no tenemos factura pues toca pagar más, precio de la venta.


----------



## mk73 (24 Nov 2021)

Es también, un poco de sentido común. No es lo mismo vender por una cantidad de 300 ó 500 euros. Que ir a vender por 5.000 euros.


----------

